# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  طيبة ( قصيدة ) - د. محمد بن سعد الدبل

## رضا الحملاوي

ط·ظ?ط¨ط© ( ظ‚طµظ?ط¯ط© ) - ظ‚طµط§ط¦ط¯ - ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط¯. ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¯ط¨ظ„ - ط´ط¨ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظˆظƒط©
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------

